# Mk1 and Mk2 Picture Thread!!! the list is smaller every year....



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Please post all pics of the mk1s and mk2s, every year i go there are less and less of them im already sick of mk5s on airbags.. :thumbdown: Bring the OG back... pleaaase .


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah! guy that was parked nexto me.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

haha.. Nice meeting you guys, your buddy said your going to that Delaware river thing so we will prob catch ya there. :thumbup: and have a few :beer:s


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Your rabbit runs now?!  

Once I get the motivation to take off my rad support and what not, I'll be able to get added to the actual mk1 attendance in each show/gtg.  


...Sorry for the rambling lol


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Your rabbit runs now?!
> 
> Once I get the motivation to take off my rad support and what not, I'll be able to get added to the actual mk1 attendance in each show/gtg.
> 
> ...


 it always ran.. just not well. But now its solid.. missing half my exhuast but ive grown acustomed to the loudness.. lol


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> it always ran.. just not well. But now its solid.. missing half my exhuast but ive grown acustomed to the loudness.. lol


 Nice...I think I just remember it being under a cover and tucked around the corner from the house or something lol. 

Then again, that was like 5 years ago. :what: 

After my old car, loud is a new level to me...and a lot of what I've seen is pretty quiet in comparison.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

some quick shots 




























mine:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

MOOOOOAAAARRR!!!!

Caps is not working too well. I keep getting edited.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Link to the MK2 pic thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4957042-waterfest-16-pics&highlight=waterfest


----------



## VRbrick (Feb 23, 2006)

unfortunately my mk2 didnt make it because its sitting in the early stages of a part-out and my girls mk2 wouldve overheated before we even got in the gate  

oh well, they wouldve been overlooked by everyone (except the people in the thread) because they dont have bags or rs's. That and they actually have a soul unlike those new ones.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

I will strive to take one of the 3 mkII's next year. Maybe even two. I've been taking the MKV the past three years because the GLI always has a slight issue that I decide isn't worth getting potentially stuck on the side of the road for. 

I really do miss the days when all i had to drive in the stable were MK2's. New cars (with bad AC compressors) are overrated.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

VRbrick said:


> unfortunately my mk2 didnt make it because its sitting in the early stages of a part-out and my girls mk2 wouldve overheated before we even got in the gate
> 
> oh well, they wouldve been overlooked by everyone (except the people in the thread) because they dont have bags or rs's. That and they actually have a soul unlike those new ones.


 yeaah i know.. but like i said suprisingly i had alot of people come up and take pics of my rabbit so there has to be some pics somewhere. 

i hate how its a mk4 and mk5 show mostly.. :thumbdown:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> yeaah i know.. but like i said suprisingly i had alot of people come up and take pics of my rabbit so there has to be some pics somewhere.
> 
> i hate how its a mk4 and mk5 show mostly.. :thumbdown:


 Just remember, it just makes MK1's and MK2's more and more unique. A clean oldie will always get more respect than a modded out newie. :thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Found some more:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

here's a few i saw


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

We brought our mk2 vr swapped Jetta from Massachusetts and we did end up sitting on the side of the road at least half a dozen times for 10 minutes at a stretch because the fuel would cut out when the car got too hot from the traffic  

But we made it and it was worth it!! Maybe next year we'll bring both the mk2 and the mk1 cabby - and maybe they'll be show worthy by then


----------



## vegandub (Jul 24, 2001)

I have a few camera phone shots. 































































































































-Jim.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

AHA! I have been looking all over for pics of that car. Now I see why it wasn't photographed as much. 

:thumbup: Very good excuse sir. Put that bunny to work! :beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Finally a few quick shots of my rabbit.. lol royal red gti with Castallets..


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

It was good to meet you at the Chilis gtg, Julio. 

Did anyone get any pics of the red cabby turned into a caddy with toneau cover?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

There were two other Mk1/Mk2s at the autocross, at least the afternoon session...


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> There were two other Mk1/Mk2s at the autocross, at least the afternoon session...


 I will more than likely be at WF next year. Hopefully the rabbit will be ready by then so that I can join in on the autox fun! :thumbup:


----------



## vegandub (Jul 24, 2001)

This is the first year I've gone and NOT autocrossed. It was actually kind of nice to just meander around and check everything out 

-Jim.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Sorry about the stupid angle lol


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

any more of this car? it is my friend's '77 16vT...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Sorry about the stupid angle lol


 haha i dig that stupid angle. nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

ratdub said:


> any more of this car? it is my friend's '77 16vT...


 
wow..no wonder I saw him pulling up and the sound it made was infectious!!

freaking awesoome panama brown


----------



## NJgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

I was a disappointing turn out for the Mk1 and Mk2 this year....even 3-4 yrs ago it seemed like there was a lot more. Thanks for sharing the pics! 


Oh nice repping the HC by the way A2jettafreak.


----------



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Awesome shots!


----------



## 91B3DUB (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for adding this thread!!! we needed that , those of us who still LOVE the MK1 and MK2's!!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:!!


----------



## sciroccoman16v (Dec 24, 2009)

dude my friend richie used to have your black cabrio


----------



## 82rabbitdiesel (Dec 28, 2011)

this my baby just washed her up


----------

